# another day, another problem.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

This time its my antenna. It actually worked real good till yesterday, now it wont go down. I can hear the motor or whatever pushes it up but it wont go down. Does any know how to fix it. If not ill just try to push it down and disconnect the wire since i have no use for the antenna anyway. But i rather have it working though.


----------

